# Interior Parts Comparison



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok folks, this is why you use quality (i.e. Legendary) interior components instead of cheap (OPGI in this case) stuff.

These front armrest pads have been on my car for less than 8 years, and are already falling apart. They are, essentially, some sort of polymer foam that's inject into a mold around some sort of metal core to give them some degree of rigidity. The texture on the outside comes from the mold they're shot into. These were on my GTO, which is if I'm going to be honest about it, essentially a show car that gets driven occasionally and stays inside and protected 100% of the time when it's not being driven. Notice how they're already disintegrating along the edges.




























Here's what I just finished replacing them with, from Legendary. Notice how these are actually real upholstery fabric, glued over an actual frame, with padding.




























The difference is stark.

Cheers,
Bear


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Or OPGIs A pillar padded moulding. 
I'll be taking the originals to Just Dashes when I have the dash pad done.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> Or OPGIs A pillar padded moulding.
> I'll be taking the originals to Just Dashes when I have the dash pad done.


How long have you had the pillar pads? You just made me look at mine - still new in the bag. No issues. They are what seems to be a molded rubber/foam piece. Mine are black and I am not going show car, just wanted something to cover up the pillars rather than leave them exposed. If they deteriorate a little, I am ok with it.

If me, I might contact OPGI and let them know.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Previous owner ordered the parts four years ago. Been in the unopened bag since then. It's not so much that it broke but the cheap construction that allowed it to break. They seem to be super soft and spongy while the originals were more like the dash pad.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree that Legendary is the only real interior choice. I've had a Legendary interior in my '67 since 1993 and it still looks like new. And the car is a convertible that gets plenty of UV exposure. Their stuff wears like the original Morrokide, the pleats are authentic, and the quality speaks for itself. I see so many nicely restored/refurbished cars with the lesser grade interiors, and it's really noticeable. Armrests are not something that should need to be replaced every few years and few thousand miles, IMO.


----------

